# Chittum 21 build



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Late posting this but here are a few pics of my Chittum 21 full carbon build


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Tell us a bit about it. Are you running a trolling motor off the puck on the transom?


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Yeah more details!!


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

stop it I can't be lookin' at porn at work


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Redtail said:


> Tell us a bit about it. Are you running a trolling motor off the puck on the transom?


That’s just for storage, you can see the void where the plug usually is.


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Geologist (Nov 20, 2020)

SteveRetrieve said:


> stop it I can't be lookin' at porn at work


 should be marked as NSFW.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. The cleanliness and organization of that shop is equally impressive!


----------



## southernbassangler (Apr 27, 2021)

An absolute beauty!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Those are very sweet boats, I think you'll love it. Amazing on the pole for a 21'!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s just for storage, you can see the void where the plug usually is.


I'm gonna have to steal that for my boat haha. I wont fly fish with it up front due to tangle reasons, but i hate just throwing it in the floor to get in the way and I am a firm believer in having a second source of propulsion in the boat if at all possible so I hate to leave it at the house.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bob_esper said:


> I'm gonna have to steal that for my boat haha. I wont fly fish with it up front due to tangle reasons, but i hate just throwing it in the floor to get in the way and I am a firm believer in having a second source of propulsion in the boat if at all possible so I hate to leave it at the house.


You can buy the dummy puck from PowerPux and the covers for the pucks.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can buy the dummy puck from PowerPux and the covers for the pucks.





Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can buy the dummy puck from PowerPux and the covers for the pucks.


I've got the poor man's OEM minnkota quick release mounts. . so I can just get another base and bolt it down haha.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Redtail said:


> Tell us a bit about it. Are you running a trolling motor off the puck on the transom?


@Smackdaddy53 is right. that's just storage. It's an artifact from early discussions about the build. I considered having another puck back there and thought about having it powered but meant to drop it from the final build. I won't be fly fishing much so will usually keep the TM up front but maybe if I sell it later the next person will use it. Probably just mount the ActiveTarget on the puck since it's there.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Zika said:


> Congrats. The cleanliness and organization of that shop is equally impressive!


Yeah. They have several seriously OCD people working there not to say anything of the owners


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Sea trial today!


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

Where is she gonna be spending most of her time?


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

on_the_fly_ said:


> Where is she gonna be spending most of her time?


Grand Bay right on the MS-AL line out to the barrier islands about 10 miles south


----------



## JSFalcon (Oct 7, 2021)

GitFishin said:


> Grand Bay right on the MS-AL line out to the barrier islands about 10 miles south


Hope to see you out there in my Vantage this fall!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

JSFalcon said:


> Hope to see you out there in my Vantage this fall!


Favorite time to be out there. Vantage is a great boat for the area!


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Tell us all that you mainly throw stinkbait for 18" catfish in the pond by your house so our heads can collectively explode.

Seriously, though, gorgeous boat. Congratulations!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

duppyzafari said:


> Tell us all that you mainly throw stinkbait for 18" catfish in the pond by your house so our heads can collectively explode.
> 
> Seriously, though, gorgeous boat. Congratulations!


It's almost that bad. I'm not a poler and I don't fly fish.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

RollTide1000 said:


> Yeah more details!!


Gonna have an Ulterra on it with a single case 36v lithium on a Power Pole Charge. The plotter is a Simrad Evo3S 16 with ActiveTarget, 3-in-1 transducer and Airmar thru-hull with integrated XM Marine radar.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

GitFishin said:


> Gonna have an Ulterra on it with a single case 36v lithium on a Power Pole Charge. The plotter is a Simrad Evo3S 16 with ActiveTarget, 3-in-1 transducer and Airmar thru-hull with integrated XM Marine radar.


When you find yourself "just driving around looking at fish" with that machine...but that's another debate! lol

She's a beauty!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

ActiveTarget bracket and transducer


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

mwolaver said:


> When you find yourself "just driving around looking at fish" with that machine...but that's another debate! lol
> 
> She's a beauty!


I fully intend to do just that


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Killer boat , what color combo is that?


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

GitFishin said:


> Sea trial today!
> View attachment 217294


Dang I was just down that way today. I would have stopped by to ride with you.


----------



## skifflabs (Apr 18, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

SC on the FLY said:


> Killer boat , what color combo is that?


What I call "Gray All the Way". Everything is Whisper Gray/Gray Ghost


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

How fast in all carbon? Can you post some photos of the live well, maybe operational when you get a chance?


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

GitFishin said:


> It's almost that bad. I'm not a poler and I don't fly fish.


I just have to ask, how / why did you land on a Chittum with that said? Has to be an interesting story. 

Bad ass boat, congrats!


----------



## shallowskiff (Jan 13, 2017)

So Nice!
I like that big screen you had installed.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Gorgeous build!
Seeing your other two boats listed in your bio. Are you consolidating down to just one? This one boat can probably cover most of the same waters. Especially since you don’t pole. Seems like selling the others will almost cover the build.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

jonny said:


> Gorgeous build!
> Seeing your other two boats listed in your bio. Are you consolidating down to just one? This one boat can probably cover most of the same waters. Especially since you don’t pole. Seems like selling the others will almost cover the build.


That's exactly what I'm doing


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

RollTide1000 said:


> How fast in all carbon? Can you post some photos of the live well, maybe operational when you get a chance?


Haven't picked her up yet so don't know but expecting around 50 mph top end. I'll post the livewell pics when I get her. I got the standard livewell and the pitchwell/crabwell.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

shallowskiff said:


> So Nice!
> I like that big screen you had installed.


That's so my old eyes can see what's on it!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

CKEAT said:


> I just have to ask, how / why did you land on a Chittum with that said? Has to be an interesting story.
> 
> Bad ass boat, congrats!


Few understand and fewer probably agree with my thought process  I have a Skeeter SX240 and a HB GUIDE but I find myself at least once a trip wishing I was on the other one. I was looking for 20-22 footers that could get as skinny as the Guide and get out to the barrier islands about 10 miles south in any weather I'd care to be fishing in or that might kick up while I was out. I fish by myself a lot so wanted a hull I could manage easily on the trailer and be able to push off a bar by myself. Dry weight on a full carbon 21 is only 750 lbs, That's barely more than my Guide. I wanted top quality so talked to every major builder and owners. Found a lot of people who take boat building seriously and take pride in their product. I landed on Hal and Chittum because he has a few unique things about his hulls, he incorporates lots of great ideas from other builders on each rig, is manic about quality and chooses right over cheap. I'm also a gadget guy and wanted all the latest gear. I didn't ever want to catch myself saying I wish I had gotten this or that. It's not for everybody because it's insanely expensive but it's my one splurge (not counting fishing gear)


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

GitFishin said:


> Few understand and fewer probably agree with my thought process  I have a Skeeter SX240 and a HB GUIDE but I find myself at least once a trip wishing I was on the other one. I was looking for 20-22 footers that could get as skinny as the Guide and get out to the barrier islands about 10 miles south in any weather I'd care to be fishing in or that might kick up while I was out. I fish by myself a lot so wanted a hull I could manage easily on the trailer and be able to push off a bar by myself. Dry weight on a full carbon 21 is only 750 lbs, That's barely more than my Guide. I wanted top quality so talked to every major builder and owners. Found a lot of people who take boat building seriously and take pride in their product. I landed on Hal and Chittum because he has a few unique things about his hulls, he incorporates lots of great ideas from other builders on each rig, is manic about quality and chooses right over cheap. I'm also a gadget guy and wanted all the latest gear. I didn't ever want to catch myself saying I wish I had gotten this or that. It's not for everybody because it's insanely expensive but it's my one splurge (not counting fishing gear)


Well that all makes perfect sense. Congrats on a damn fine ride!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Makes sense! Sweet rig🤙


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe already asked and answered but what kind of trailer did you choose? It does not look like aluminum. Beautiful boat.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

Bee utiful. Congrats.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Labsrule said:


> Maybe already asked and answered but what kind of trailer did you choose? It does not look like aluminum. Beautiful boat.


I got the basic Ramlin with the Raptor coating. That was one of the few things that saved me money getting what I wanted.


----------



## Saltykev (Sep 9, 2021)

Awesome build. I’ve heard great things on that 21’. Amazing what it can do ! Enjoy


----------



## Chrisbrocci (9 mo ago)

I work at a yard close to where Chittum puts their skiffs in for sea trials. Always enjoy seeing them cruise on by. More then likely saw your skiff scooting by the other day! Best of luck with the boat!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Chrisbrocci said:


> I work at a yard close to where Chittum puts their skiffs in for sea trials. Always enjoy seeing them cruise on by. More then likely saw your skiff scooting by the other day! Best of luck with the boat!


That's pretty cool to be able to see all the builds. I keep thinking any day now they'll call me to come get it. . .but I doubt it will be this week


----------



## Chrisbrocci (9 mo ago)

GitFishin said:


> That's pretty cool to be able to see all the builds. I keep thinking any day now they'll call me to come get it. . .but I doubt it will be this week


Ill keep an eye out for it!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

GitFishin said:


> I got the basic Ramlin with the Raptor coating. That was one of the few things that saved me money getting what I wanted.


I did want to add I would have loved the SportTrail too but they don't do a swing tongue.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

GitFishin said:


> I got the basic Ramlin with the Raptor coating. That was one of the few things that saved me money getting what I wanted.


you won’t regret it. I have that same trailer for my skiff and it’s a dream to tow. It’s heavier than the aluminum so it’s a lot less bouncy on the crappy roads. No flex, feels planted to the road. Beautiful boat, good luck with it.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Finally brung her home ￼


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

GitFishin said:


> Finally brung her home ￼


Best skiff in the Chittum fleet!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

I just bought an Xplor X7. I may need to get on the list for one of these. Beautiful boat!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tyler0421 said:


> I just bought an Xplor X7. I may need to get on the list for one of these. Beautiful boat!


Do you not like the Xplor?


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

tyler0421 said:


> I just bought an Xplor X7. I may need to get on the list for one of these. Beautiful boat!


I looked at those originally. Liked them a lot but I was specifically looking for a 21. They have some similar features and are considerably cheaper. Can't remember if they're offered in 100% carbon which was one of my criteria.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Best skiff in the Chittum fleet!


It is for Florida, no doubt.


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2017)

Hell of a skiff!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jun 27, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do you not like the Xplor?


I do. I went with it as it is one of the biggest skiff and Widest beams. I have a wife and two kids so I wanted something Larger. I wasn't aware Chittum started building a 21.


----------

